# Forum member problems



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey guys, before I had my brute I had a trx450r. I ended up selling it and had extra parts laying around to sell as well. I belong to trx450r.org which is a forum dedicated to trx450s so I attempted to sell the items on there. I have never had a problem selling as far as feedback and customer satisfaction until now. I sold a HRC (factory Honda race kit) jet kit which was missing the .165 main jet that I noted in the ad. I mistakenly shipped the package with the wrong needle jet (was told that my quad had stock needle which it didn't it had the HRC needle added when it was jetted) and I figured this out And contacted the buyer to let him know my wrong doing before he even received it. He said he didn't care because he had an aftermarket adjustable needle anyway. Then he messaged me and said the jet he needed from the kit was the .165 (which I told the buyers in the ad that it wasn't included) and that he wants his money back because it wasn't in the kit. He willingly bought a jet kit for a jet that didn't come with it and was plainly advertised as not including the jet. Now he's been sending me messages asking for a refund. I don't feel that he deserves a refund. Please tell me your opinion and if I am wrong or right.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed. If you stated in the org. add that that jet was not included, it was his responsibility to note that when buying. I would not refund. 

If you did, I would make sure he sent the kit back, paid for shipping, and I wouldnt send him ANY $ until I got the kit back and made sure it was all there, and in the same condition as when you sent it.


----------



## BamaSam (Sep 3, 2011)

You stated that the part was not included so as far as I'm concerned he has no reason to complain.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok thanks guys. I was just making sure I was in the right. I could see if he didn't want the kit because of my screw up on the needle jet but he said it didn't matter because he had an adjustable already.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Agreed. If you stated in the org. add that that jet was not included, it was his responsibility to note that when buying. I would not refund.
> 
> If you did, I would make sure he sent the kit back, paid for shipping, and I wouldnt send him ANY $ until I got the kit back and made sure it was all there, and in the same condition as when you sent it.


i agree...his fault for not reading properly....


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

ur not wrong he dont need to complain and u shouldnt give him his money back


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok thanks guys. Im going to send him back a message asking why he wants the refund. I like to be civil because it will end up working in my favor if he makes a big stink about it.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I bought the wrong wiring harness ,and when I went back and read the ad I realized my mistake and 8 the price. I've then gave that wiring harness way to 1 of the members here .what I'm saying is don't worry it will all work out ...


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Roboquad said:


> I bought the wrong wiring harness ,and when I went back and read the ad I realized my mistake and 8 the price. I've then gave that wiring harness way to 1 of the members here .what I'm saying is don't worry it will all work out ...


Thanks Roboquad, that's what I was thinking to, I mean you can re sell the parts or even keep them. Jets are always good to have especially if you plan on further modifications. I will have to see what happens. It just kills me that he's doing this all over $15. I can care less about the money and if I was wrong the money would have been sent already but I'm going to try and teach him a lesson here to pay closer attention to what he buys.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Now he filed with PayPal and is saying he wants a refund because of the part he originally said he had another one of. I'm just going to pay the 15 and get them back before I get a law suit for blackening his eyes (apparently he lives close to me) forgot his address. Haha


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

..make sure to bust his balls on the other forum in their buyer/seller feedback section...so other people will not deal with him or beware of his methods... but you need to protect yourself in the end ...dont paypal come after you if they have to pay for something...for $15, get your stuff back, and protect yourself from a bad mark


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

That's exactly what I was going to do. The pay pal is actually my fathers account so I don't want to tarnish his name. He agreed to meet me in a neutral location to exchange money for the parts so I'll just wipe my hands clean. I'm sure I can sell them to a friend heck I'd rather give them away then deal with this guy again. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

if he paid through paypal.. i would probably reimberse through paypal...for proof...so he doesnt say u didnt give his money back when yall met...and still tarnish your name


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

blue beast said:


> if he paid through paypal.. i would probably reimberse through paypal...for proof...so he doesnt say u didnt give his money back when yall met...and still tarnish your name


That's a good idea. I think he was saying to meet me because it will save on shipping but maybe I should do that to be safe.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

sounds like the type that would take your money an still let pp go for you also, get proof


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah I just posted him back and told him his payment will go out today.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

You get the kit back? Make **** sure all the original parts are there if anything is missing bust his balls on pp and the other forum.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

PayPal more than likely would not side with you anyway. You would think that they would be more willing to side with a seller (since thats who pays them) but in my experience they side with the buyer, even in something like this.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah I did the refund through PayPal. But paypal requires him to provide proof of the return to me, then I let PayPal know the return was made and they send him the refund. So his refund won't be given to him until I receive the parts. Keeps its safe for both of us. The best part is the area he is from (Clark's summit) is all richie rich kids that mom and dad buy everything for. It's seems people with a ton of money are the "tight" and unforgiving ones. Not all of them but most of them that I am acquainted with are that way.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

check the parts and make sure he didn't double up on something to keep what he needed.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh yeah I will inspect everything. Even to make sure that the parts weren't "tried out" and then put back in the bag.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Have them send it back, with shipping both ways not refunded.

Just good customer service.


----------

